# Stock market jitters after US election. Time to buy



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

Regardless of who gets elected in November, the markets will drop and then see a correction. I'm holding on to cash in preparation to pick up some more of my favorites.:biggrin-new:


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

You think so?
I'd think a Trump win would result in a plunge followed by an indeterminable period of uncertainty (never a good thing for the markets).
& a Hillary win would signify business as usual to the markets, which would result in a small bump, that's my guess anyways.


----------



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

Yes, a Hillary win will give us a drop and then it'll be back to normal. Trump will be a longer drop, as you say. In that case gold should go up.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Don't think the markets are pricing the possibility of Trump's win because the likelihood is so low. If the odds change then I would expect a large drop. Clinton is already priced into the markets. Everyone is assuming that she won't actually implement the anti-business policies which she talks about to win support on the left.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

As much as I dislike Trump, I'd love to see him strike some fear into the Federal Reserve and prompt them to end their 7 year pump job of stock & bond markets.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Trump winning is a more significant threat to economy and markets than N Korea launching a nuclear weapon.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

mordko said:


> Trump winning is a more significant threat to economy and markets than N Korea launching a nuclear weapon.


He's made a lot of grandiose statements regarding taxes, free trade deals, etc. Fortunately, he can't do all that much without Congress.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Perhaps, but I wouldn't want to find out for sure. Besides, who said the Congress is pro-trade?


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

AltaRed said:


> He's made a lot of grandiose statements regarding taxes, free trade deals, etc. Fortunately, he can't do all that much without Congress.


I heard Trump say he wants a large corporate tax cut and a large personal income tax cut-he isn't exactly Bernie Sanders.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes, a very different kind of moronic populist.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

mordko said:


> Yes, a very different kind of moronic populist.


Yeah and Mordko doesn't find his hair sexy either.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

imho, there won't be any difference regardless of elections outcome ... Any POTUS can do only what he/she is allowed to do.... If markets will go sharply down, will buy more dividends champions like JNJ, EMR, PG, PEP, MCD etc


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

james4beach said:


> As much as I dislike Trump, I'd love to see him strike some fear into the Federal Reserve and prompt them to end their 7 year pump job of stock & bond markets.


I think it's preferable to the alternative, which would be the Great Depression Part 2.


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

Nelley said:


> Yeah and Mordko doesn't find his hair sexy either.


I wasn't aware that hair was made out of polyester.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

To be very clear on this ... I _don't_ want Trump to be elected.

But I've heard some historians talk about this and I agree: Trump is a symptom of the disease, not the root cause of the disease. Even if he isn't elected, there will be more like him and his type is not going away soon. USA and Europe.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

james4beach said:


> To be very clear on this ... I _don't_ want Trump to be elected.
> 
> But I've heard some historians talk about this and I agree: Trump is a symptom of the disease, not the root cause of the disease. Even if he isn't elected, there will be more like him and his type is not going away soon. USA and Europe.


That is only half the story-Crooked Hillary is (according to all the polls) the most despised and hated person to ever get this close to being elected POTUS-does that not make Hillary Clinton a symptom of a disease, in this case a political power structure totally isolated and removed from the public? How is possible no one more acceptable to the American public was put forth by the DNC?


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I think no matter who is elected there will be a big drop in the stock market. With a Trump win it will probably start right away and if Hillary wins it may take a little longer. The Fed must print huge amounts of dollars and at the same time manage the illusion that US debt and the dollar are sound and that extremely low interest rates are warranted. If rates go up it is game over and everything is going to come apart and may anyways if a banking crisis takes hold, starting in Europe.


----------



## canew90 (Jul 13, 2016)

I've worked for some smart US business people and even though I didn't necessarily like or agree with them all the time, they did get the job done and often much better than I would have expected. With a Rep congress it might be possible Trump could get things done and possibly address some of the serious issues facing the US, like cutting the US debt, Social Security, Healthcare. The rest may be bull for the gullible.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I was listening to Micheal Campbell on the radio yesterday at 5PM and he explains in simple terms what to expect with the candidates and the markets. Change the date to Sept 28 and the time to 5PM and then skip to the 14:30 mark to listen.

http://www.cknw.com/audio/


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Nelley said:


> I heard Trump say he wants a large corporate tax cut and a large personal income tax cut-he isn't exactly Bernie Sanders.


A corporate tax cut is probably one of his brighter ideas. He want to bring billions home that American companies have been leaving overseas, and a lower tax rate will help. Taxing companies is like taxing consumers because the company will just raise prices to cover the tax expense. 

He also complained about the Mexicans with their VAT that in his view taxes American products in their country, but Mexican products aren't taxed in US. So he want to tax Mexican products. don't know how this tit for tat strategy will pan out.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Cut corporate taxes to zero. Give employees substantial wage increases. The economy and government revenues grow.

Problem is.......corporations don't like the second sentence. They want to keep all the tax savings and that is where the plan falls apart.

Stock markets don't like uncertainty and a Trump presidency would provide that in abundance.

Clinton would be basically more of the same, until it can't be done anymore......probably left for a future President to worry about.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I don't think so, we are due for a global recession, interest rates are to low to cut very much and the next president will have to deal with it.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Interest rates are @ the point where investors can lose money safely  Why risk trying to lose money when all you have to do is buy bonds with negative yield


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

james4beach said:


> To be very clear on this ... I _don't_ want Trump to be elected.
> 
> But I've heard some historians talk about this and I agree: Trump is a symptom of the disease, not the root cause of the disease. Even if he isn't elected, there will be more like him and his type is not going away soon. USA and Europe.


I don't know how Hilary escapes this manifestation of a disease diagnosis. To me they both look pretty rough around the edges. Reportedly the Clinton foundation got 300 million from some anti woman Muslim countries, yet she proclaims she is for women's rights. How does she get away with that? Meanwhile, way back with the building of Trump tower, he hired a woman to oversee the contractors (completely unheard of in those days), and a woman to be in charge of sales of the finished product. Yet he is supposedly anti woman, and Hilary is pristine. Gee.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Pluto it is called the mainstream media and they have an agenda to only support Hillary and nail Trump for anything and everything.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Clintons repelled glass steagall , I heard Trump wants to bring it back  

This is important stuff. The banks being able to bundle up bogus mortgage back securities or what ever they want i.e., car loans then sell them off instead of making loans where the bank is on the hook if the loan is not paid.

Government Sachs seams to be world wide who is taking the of the trade when there is conflict of interest of where governments of countries of the world invest. This weakens the whole financial system. No wonder government Sachs is behind Hillary. Watch CNN for the most part they seam to really cut down Trump & support Hillary wall street money


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Pretty much anyone with more than one braincell wants to cut down Trump.


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

mordko said:


> Pretty much anyone with more than one braincell wants to cut down Trump.


That would explain a lot about his supporters.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Right. Incidentally... Lonewolf = Nelley? Why would anyone do that?


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Hillary is one of the best traders ever in 1978 turning 1000 into 100,000 in 10 months with the help of Refco which latter was finned 250,000. Taking Clintons fills & switching them with other clients fills. A list of 22 scandals came up when I googled Clinton scandals. Clintons were dead broke have been paid over 100 million for speaking by business & financial sector. TD bank has given Clintons over a million as well as Goldman which was a major player bringing down Greece. Goldman is responsible for the high hydro costs in Ontario having rate payers pay billions to the US. Who will support the war on cash it will be someone in bed with Goldman.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> To be very clear on this ... I _don't_ want Trump to be elected.
> 
> But I've heard some historians talk about this and I agree: Trump is a symptom of the disease, not the root cause of the disease. Even if he isn't elected, there will be more like him and his type is not going away soon. USA and Europe.


I've seen a bit of Trump talking on details, he's not quite as bad as people claim.

The problem is many people see a big self serving government that has little care or concern for the actual people, and they don't like it.
They're desperate for someone to call BS on the whole mess.

There is a reason that video clip of the PM responding to Alberta job losses is making the rounds. What it sounds like to some people was.

"Hey PM we have job losses and trouble, what are you going to do to help us?"
"Don't worry about it fellow MP, you're in Ottawa now, not Alberta"

The disease is the feeling of far flung elites trying to run our lives with little regard for the people, and it's frustrating them.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> video clip


I didn't find it with a google search.
Could you provide a link?


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

MrMatt said:


> The disease is the feeling of far flung elites trying to run our lives with little regard for the people, and it's frustrating them.


Let me get this straight... "They" are supporting a guy who was born into a billionaire family and has long-term personal relationships with the likes of Clintons and the King of Saudi Arabia just to get back at "elites"?


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Not to mention that Trump is running his businesses with such amazing regard for the people that he bankrupted $1 billion worth of companies in 1995 and hasn't paid any taxes since.


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

MrMatt said:


> I've seen a bit of Trump talking on details, he's not quite as bad as people claim.
> 
> The problem is many people see a big self serving government that has little care or concern for the actual people, and they don't like it.
> They're desperate for someone to call BS on the whole mess.
> ...


Trump is exactly as bad as he seems. He has a stable of handlers, yet he just flies off the handle at the slightest provocation. That shows you that he's a total *rhymes with glass blow*. 

I also find it ironic that you, and many equate Trump to a non-elite. This guy even eats KFC with a knife and fork.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

mordko said:


> Not to mention that Trump is running his businesses with such amazing regard for the people that he bankrupted $1 billion worth of companies in 1995 and *hasn't paid any taxes since.*


He hasn't?


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Ethan said:


> He hasn't?


http://news.nationalpost.com/news/w...s-thanks-to-916-million-loss-declared-in-1995


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

mordko said:


> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/w...s-thanks-to-916-million-loss-declared-in-1995


All we know from Trump's 1995 tax return is he lost nearly $1 billion from that year. That loss can be applied from 1992 to 2010. What we don't know is how much he earned in any other year from 1992 through 2015. He could have paid taxes since then.


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

Ethan said:


> All we know from Trump's 1995 tax return is he lost nearly $1 billion from that year. That loss can be applied from 1992 to 2010. What we don't know is how much he earned in any other year from 1992 through 2015. He could have paid taxes since then.


Don't bet on it.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Market Lost said:


> Trump is exactly as bad as he seems. He has a stable of handlers, yet he just flies off the handle at the slightest provocation. That shows you that he's a total *rhymes with glass blow*.
> 
> I also find it ironic that you, and many equate Trump to a non-elite. This guy even eats KFC with a knife and fork.


I have not seen Trump fly off the handle screaming & throw things.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

mordko said:


> Not to mention that Trump is running his businesses with such amazing regard for the people that he bankrupted $1 billion worth of companies in 1995 and hasn't paid any taxes since.


 Everyone tries to pay as little tax as possible, stay with in the laws everything good. High taxes for the productive to enable those that do not want to support themselves is not a good path.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I work in a US office. One of my non-American coworkers came to me today and asked: hey what are your thoughts on taking some money out of the US before the election, in case Trump gets elected and the dollar goes haywire?

And yes I'm thinking I may remove some cash from the country just because of the uncertainty. How many others foreigners are thinking this?


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

The US dollar seems to go in cycles every 7 or so years anyway and we are probably getting near its next down cycle.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't think the president is going to change the price vibration of the dollar. Though some might make a case with Hillary wanting to raise minimum wage is bad for the dollar. Hillary is in bed with the bankers. Outlaw cash throw in negative interest rates then hang the bankers.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

lonewolf :) said:


> Everyone tries to pay as little tax as possible, stay with in the laws everything good. High taxes for the productive to enable those that do not want to support themselves is not a good path.


Not sure incurring a billion dollar loss in a single year is a sign of productivity, sound management or entrepreneurship, but if that's how you interpret it, so be it. As far as staying within the law, Trump has major problems, be it Cuban investment, use of illegal foreign labour or misuse of his foundation for personal gain.


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

mordko said:


> Not sure incurring a billion dollar loss in a single year is a sign of productivity, sound management or entrepreneurship, but if that's how you interpret it, so be it. As far as staying within the law, Trump has major problems, be it Cuban investment, use of illegal foreign labour or misuse of his foundation for personal gain.


He's also in bed with the Russians. I actually recall being in New York about a decade ago, and the topic of Trump came up. People there told me that he was broke, and that if it wasn't for some Russian billionaires he was friends with, he'd be on the street. This was long before he decided to run.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Market Lost said:


> Trump is exactly as bad as he seems. He has a stable of handlers, yet he just flies off the handle at the slightest provocation. That shows you that he's a total *rhymes with glass blow*.
> 
> I also find it ironic that you, and many equate Trump to a non-elite. This guy even eats KFC with a knife and fork.


I never said he was a non elite. I did say he is calling it BS, because politics in the US is F**KED.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Trump's $1 billion loss isn't just a sign of bad management. It was also HALF of his net worth at the time.

The guy lost 50% of his net worth in a single year. _In the middle of a strong bull market_. The tax loss is legal, but he sucks at business!


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

mrPPincer said:


> I didn't find it with a google search.
> Could you provide a link?


http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/trudeau-reminds-kenney-he-s-not-in-alberta-yet-1.3774490
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BpsLJhkz1g


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/trudeau-reminds-kenney-he-s-not-in-alberta-yet-1.3774490
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BpsLJhkz1g


Thanks MrMatt.

I must admit I don't understand Trudeau's response at all, he did seem smug like he thought he said something witty, maybe I'm missing something.

Funny thing about Rebel Media though, the lady said it's guaranteed the mainstream media won't show this, but that's a bald-faced lie.

Time stamp on her Rebel Media youtube report was Sept 28.
Time stamp on the CBC report of exactly the same thing was one week earlier, Sept 22.


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

MrMatt said:


> I never said he was a non elite. I did say he is calling it BS, because politics in the US is F**KED.


I agree it's FU'd, it's just plain nuts the way things work down there.


----------



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

Let's not talk politics on this thread since there's a thread for that elsewhere. Only money and markets on this one.

I am holding on to cash now because a good buying opportunity is coming:

Got this from USA Today http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...clinton-money-taxes-social-security/91188204/

Neither candidate has paid much attention to the stock market, though prices certainly will be affected by the election. Volatility likely will increase as the vote nears, especially if Trump scores a victory.

As arguably the most outspoken and off-the-cuff speaker of any presidential candidate in modern times, Trump is a wild card. Markets don't like surprises, and Trump's unpredictability could raise anxiety among investors. That, combined with the Republican's apparent willingness to spark trade wars, could exacerbate uncertainty in the financial markets should he win.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Mexico ETF EWW is an interesting bet for those who gamble. Every time Trump opens his mouth there has been a pullback, it will surely jump when he loses.


----------

